# 6kg Propane bottles - How much do they weigh?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Anybody have any idea what a 6kg bottle weighs either empty or full?
I have 2 partly used bottles and I'd like to know if they're more full than empty before I replace them with full ones.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

They are all a bit different (and I was surprised at how large the difference was). The tare weight of a calor bottle is stamped on an aluminium label around the neck. some others are painted or stamped on the bottle itself

Rick


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Tony

Rick is correct,

From Calor site:

the weight written on the metal disc on the shroud is the weight of the empty cylinder.

http://www.calor.co.uk/faq/cylinders.htm#empty


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

According to the Calor web site Here, "All bottles will vary depending on their size, etc. The weight written on the metal disc on the shroud is the weight of the empty cylinder."

Don't know about other companies' bottles but I guess they would be similar.

Graham


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys - you live and learn every day - I'll be so knowledgeable when I die!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The weight is in pounds and ounces! The gas is weighed in kg of course.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

I weighed the full bottle last year and the weight came out at about 12kg

IH


----------



## 101465 (Oct 19, 2006)

I weighed my bottles yesterday, full one staight from the gas shop is 14.5kg, so empty should be 8.5kg, don't think they will vary much from that, not so it would matter much anyway.

Tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've just pulled my 6kg tank out. Tag says 19.2 (not sure if that's 19.2 lbs or 19lbs 2 oz.)
Anyway - 19lbs is around 8.6 kg.
The tank as is weighs in at 13.9kg so that's telling me I still have 5.3kg of my original 6kg of gas.
I have to say I'm surprised I've got so much left but then I do tend to be frugal with it when touring France with only Calor gas tanks on board.  

IrishHomer - If your full 6kg tank only weighed 12kg then by my reckoning either the tanks are now heavier or your tank didn't have 6kg of gas in it. :? 

If this weighing method is reasonably accurate then for me it's the most simple way of knowing how much gas I've got left - you can keep your fancy guages and stick on temperature gizmos, I'll stick with my bathroom scales.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've just used a spring balance like anglers use to weigh my camping gaz 907 cylinders and found it reasonably accurate ie my full one was 6.4kg (3.60 stamped on the base flange and 2.7kg of gas) but my bathroom scales were way out (weigh out  ) unless I stepped on as well and did the subtraction. When you think about it they aren't going to be accurate at very low weights due to the sensors and springs having to be capable of measuring 130kg. In any case even then the accuracy is only about plus or minus 0.5kg. My digital scales wouldn't register at all.

Regards frank


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

> IrishHomer - If your full 6kg tank only weighed 12kg then by my reckoning either the tanks are now heavier or your tank didn't have 6kg of gas in it.


I must have misremembered it, doh!! Sorry.

IH


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

IH

Is it an "age thing"? I do it all the time.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Tony,

That's a kind interpretation! Yes, I'll run with that! :wink: 

IH


----------

